# New Donkey



## crackerjackjack (Sep 30, 2007)

These little guys are addictive. I found another one that I want to buy. I am going to look at her next weekend. I want every donkey that I see. They are just so cute. :bgrin


----------



## Marnie (Sep 30, 2007)

She looks so cute, so peaceful and content. I hope you can get her.



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh, she's pretty



: Wonder what color she would be considered? Love that.

Looks like she would fit right in with your other two cuties



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 30, 2007)

all I can say is "POTATOE CHIPS"


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 30, 2007)

YUP-- I sure know what your talking about, everyone you see is like a necessity of life. Definite potato chips!

She sure is a cute one,




: hope you get her.



: .......and many more! Corinne


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Oct 1, 2007)

don't we warn everyone!?!



:

but once you have them, you just can't help it



:


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 1, 2007)

She is a very pretty Donkey



:

Is she prego ??

*that would be a great package



:


----------



## crackerjackjack (Oct 1, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> She is a very pretty Donkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She might be prego, but they did say that she is chubby. She is 10 years old and has had 2 babies and both deliverys have been very easy ones.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 1, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]she's pretty cute, (aren't they all :bgrin ) love her color, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

